# Se puede dañar mi pc por estar encendida siempre?



## josuefunes (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola quisiera que me ayudaran:

Mi Pc:
Pentium 4 3.0Ghz
2 GB de memoria 
Disco dura 80Gb
Targeta de video de 256Mb Ati 9250

Bueno lo duda es que la compu la tengo todo el dia prendida ya sea descargando o jugando
Mi duda es que si estoy jugando todo el dia se puede calentar o aruinar la targeta de video, y si no estoy jugando estoy descargando todo el dia sin apagarla hasta una semana que pasaria Se aruina, que me recomiendan


Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 24, 2006)

jeje yo tengo una que hace 2 años que no se apaga (alguncorte de luz algun reinicio tuvo) y anda barbaro, eso si revisa los cooler la temperatura que siempre estee refrigerada (convenientemente con refrigeracion liquida) si la tienes con coolers cada mes deves limpiarla a fondo  (si no tienes compresor de aire utiliza esos potes de aire comprimido que se venden en las casa de computacion o electronica)
Si eres muy paranoico con la temperatura puedes bajar el Everest, que ademas de decirte que temperatur tiene tu cpu y mother puedes programar alarmas que se disparan si esta aumenta 

Calquier otra duda solo pregunta

Saludos


----------



## josuefunes (Nov 25, 2006)

Muchas Gracias "capitanp" pero con respecto a la targeta de video si la tengo bien refrigerada puedo jugar todo el  dia 

Saludes!!


----------



## farzy (Nov 25, 2006)

mientras tenga una correcta ventilacion y no se exeda la temperatura ni de la targeta madre ni la agp puedes tenerla prendida todo el tiempo que quieras, aunque cabe recordar que bien puede haber variaciones de voltaje en la linea que pudiera afectar a tu pc pero bueno eso tu debes saberlo (si es que hay variaciones de voltaje donde vives).


----------



## microloquillo (Nov 26, 2006)

Mira si bien la computadora están preparadas para soportar un uso continuo no son servidores ósea que más en esa maquina que tiene un micro que trabaja a una temperatura mayor que los demás predecesores lo, más conveniente es tener varios cooler puesto alo micro ponerle grasa disipadora es mas existen unos cooler que se llaman  water cooler que funcionan con un circuito cerrado de agua  lo que te recomiendo como técnico de PC es que trates que la maquina no levante tanta temperatura ya que como sabes si el micro o la placa madre se queman sale caro.


----------



## josuefunes (Nov 28, 2006)

Muchas Gracias por contestar mi duda 

Suludes!!


----------

